# Newbie with hypothyroid due to RAI



## shirnol (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi all I have just started taking the new thyroid medicine NP Thyroid after being on synthetics for several years. I am taking 120 mg (2 grain) for 2months now and am wondering if my labs are within range.

Free T3-3.8 (2.3-4.2)
Free T4-1.64 (0.71-1.85)
TSH <0.008 (0.350-5.500)

Any and all help will be appreciated.


----------

